# Uber to discontinue drop-offs, pick-ups at Bellingham airport, cruise terminal



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

KGMI Dave Walker
BELLINGHAM, Wash. - Uber rides to and from Bellingham International Airport and the Cruise Terminal won't be available after April 30th.

A stand-off with the Port of Bellingham over rates charged per drop-off and pick-up has led the rideshare company to announce it's ending service at 12 a.m. May 1st.
Uber claims the Port charges fees up to 400% higher than those at comparable facilities around the U.S.
Director of Aviation Sunil Harman says in a statement that Bellingham's rate of $3.50 per pick-up and drop-off are consistent with those of other airports in the region.

He says Uber demanded a rate of just 75-cents and refused to negotiate in good faith.
Other rideshare companies and taxi services will continue to operate at the Port's facilities.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Par for the course.


----------



## youspeedbro (Mar 29, 2021)

lol airport wants a bigger cut from human trafficking labor
really wish people would stop calling it ride "share" thats nothing but fraud its a taxi cab for hire

instead of dialing 7 numbers and talking to a dispatcher for a minute or just opening a car door, you just press 7 buttons on an app with no humans in sight

ride sharing is sticking your thumb out and serial killers mostly put an end to that


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

KevinH said:


> KGMI Dave Walker
> BELLINGHAM, Wash. - Uber rides to and from Bellingham International Airport and the Cruise Terminal won't be available after April 30th.
> 
> A stand-off with the Port of Bellingham over rates charged per drop-off and pick-up has led the rideshare company to announce it's ending service at 12 a.m. May 1st.
> ...


Boston gets that much


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

They get more than that in Orlando.


This is just uber throwing a hissy fit. Orlando even let them charge the customers the whole amount, something cabs can't do.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

So Lyft will be surging how nice. But then again are any cruise ships going to this port?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

KevinH said:


> KGMI Dave Walker
> BELLINGHAM, Wash. - Uber rides to and from Bellingham International Airport and the Cruise Terminal won't be available after April 30th.
> 
> A stand-off with the Port of Bellingham over rates charged per drop-off and pick-up has led the rideshare company to announce it's ending service at 12 a.m. May 1st.
> ...


Uber would rather lose the business then to allow a government entity dictate how much they have to pay to pick up pax from the airport. What's interesting is they take on average at least 40% of the fare from the pax and remit only 60% to the driver. Yet they have no moral dilemma or qualms when they are *ripping the drivers off.* This is quite interesting. They don't mind ripping the drivers off who cannot fight back, but get upset that they won't get a freeby from earning revenues from an airport, who also want to paid fairly for access to the customers. This just reeks of terrible hyprocrisy. :errwhat: :errwhat: :errwhat:


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Pretty funny, the airport fee at Raleigh Durham is $3.00 and they aren't fussing about that.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

What I don't understand is they're just going to pass the cost to picking people up to the passenger anyway. Talk about cutting the face from your nose because of you don't like your feet


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mole said:


> So Lyft will be surging how nice. But then again are any cruise ships going to this port?


No ships and Bham is already a dying airport. no one wants to do business with them. Something bad is going on there

A lot of that business has moved south to Paine field, 75 miles south.


----------

